# Remember the small cage ratty...



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well the girls that are living in a gerbilarium are up for sale. I can see if she mind me picking them up without the cage, but has anyone any room for three small girl rats?


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

I would love to if I wasn't in rented accommodation. Let's hope they find a home soon **BUMP**


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Another group of rats in a gerbilarium? :mad5:

Good luck - hope you can work something out, sorry I can't help with this


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant really take girlies hun, when Valentine goes Im just keeping boys in future. I hope you find somewhere for them though.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know...and a group of three is a big commitment. I wish I could keep them but at the moment it's just not possible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

I wish I could help but my girls cage won't take 6


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If we can find someone who will be able to take them, I might be able to look after them for a while till transport can be arranged, I would have to have a home lined up or my oh definately wouldnt go for it though.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you so much TDM! 

Would like to add I am going down to Harlow (again  ) in Essex this weekend and so am not limited to the north of England entirely!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Are they tame? 
If they are and anyone can get them up here I can take them but I can't take any untame ones because my son is very involved in the caring for my ratties and I don't want him being put off x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Are they tame?
> If they are and anyone can get them up here I can take them but I can't take any untame ones because my son is very involved in the caring for my ratties and I don't want him being put off x


I can judge their child friendliness if they come here , although Im sort of thinking if I can persuade my oh to let them come here on a more permanent basis they could keep Valentine company, Im missing my girl rats . I think he will say a big fat no though . If they are like the rat I got off her I think they might be a wee bit scared for children to handle, at least at first, hes not aggressive at all, but hes very quick and still not keen on being caught.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

As long as they aren't going to be like my old [email protected] rehome rat that actually launched herself at me/my friend/anyone that went near the cage!
I have a friend looking for some rats too.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow am very chuffed with so many responses on this!! Poisongirl...I have seen the three girls in question but they were in the cage at the time. they were very curious and came sniffing around me when I came near. And yes going off the last boy that went to TDM there is no reason as to why they shouldn't be tame  

Still awaiting a response to my email. I did have to wait 24hours + last time so not holding out for a reply today.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I did tell OH now I have a bigger cage I'm going to fill it with hundreds of ratties :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately the little rats have gone, I hope theyve gone to a nice home . Anyone want to see a picture of my poor lonely little Valentine, she would have made a lovely auntie to these girls but instead shes going to have to spend the rest of her days sad and lonely, its enough to make you cry isnt it 

   How did they get here? 
































































I think Valentine likes her new roomies, judging by the smile 









Please try to ignore the metal tray, it isnt rusty its sort of stained since before I got it but it does its job :biggrin:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You can't fool me Gill I knew you had these girls with that big gap in between your writing!
I'm going to start calling u the rat lady! 
So are they for keeps? There beauties and valentine looks so happy. Did she accept them straight away?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww so glad she has taken to them so nicely!! They are so gorgeous!! Thank you both for taking them on. Hope they don't keep nipping for long though!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are starting to settle down hun, its just fear. Valentine adored them from the moment I put them in and they think shes their mum, they follow her all over and hide behind her when they see me. They are all gnawing on chicken bones now which seems to be going down well , they are loving the toys and the size of the cage, I just hope Valentine lasts long enough to enjoy her new family for a while.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Yey:biggrin:. What beautys! How old are they, they look tiny <3


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

> petitepuppet;1061855621]Yey:biggrin:. What beautys! How old are they, they look tiny <3


They are really tiddly, especially the little hooded girl, and they really need some weight on them too. The woman sent some food that they were on and it was definately hamster food. I cant remember what ages she put in the advert, maybe Niki will know but I think they cant be very old, unless living in a small gerbilarium has stunted their growth.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww bless them , they look very settled and happy what a good rattie "mum" valentine is


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They are really tiddly, especially the little hooded girl, and they really need some weight on them too. The woman sent some food that they were on and it was definately hamster food. I cant remember what ages she put in the advert, maybe Niki will know but I think they cant be very old, unless living in a small gerbilarium has stunted their growth.


Well I believe they should thrive now in there new home with a good diet:thumbup1:. I am in love with the wee berkie:001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Well I believe they should thrive now in there new home with a good diet:thumbup1:. I am in love with the wee berkie:001_wub:


Im a bit of a Berkeholic myself , I cant wait till the come round a bit and I can have proper snuggles.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im a bit of a Berkeholic myself , I cant wait till the come round a bit and I can have proper snuggles.


I am the same lol I remember when I first got Spook, he was soo scared and had had no handling at all...It took everything I had not to just grab him and squeeze him, he was such a cute wee baby


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Only just caught up with this thread, what lucky girls  well done Niki and TDM


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

blade100 said:


> You can't fool me Gill I knew you had these girls with that big gap in between your writing!
> I'm going to start calling u the rat lady!
> So are they for keeps? There beauties and valentine looks so happy. Did she accept them straight away?


She's the 'Pied Piper of Pet Forum' she is lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwwww they are cute 

(how, btw, do you get that big suspense gap in the reply??)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> (how, btw, do you get that big suspense gap in the reply??)


You take a huge breath and it just appears 

Ok you press the return/enter key lots of times


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL what are you like Gill!!!:thumbup:


good work Niki and Gill on saving yet more ratties, they are beautiful x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Yey:biggrin:. What beautys! How old are they, they look tiny <3


Yup apparently they are between 6-9 months


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Yup apparently they are between 6-9 months


I really doubt this though, they act like little babies still, it isnt just the size, do you think she could have got this wrong?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well the girls have new names, Im not sure if they even had names before , but they are now Bloom (the berkielicious one), Petal (the hooded one), and Flower (the Husky one). Bloom is the most frightened so shes been in the taming prison (aka my hoody) for an hour now and we have progressed to occasional kisses . My oh has agreed to them staying till we find them new homes, Im looking really really hard for homes for them, honest I am:aureola:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well the girls have new names, Im not sure if they even had names before , but they are now Bloom (the berkielicious one), Flower (the hooded one), and Petal (the Husky one). Bloom is the most frightened so shes been in the taming prison (aka my hoody) for an hour now and we have progressed to occasional kisses . My oh has agreed to them staying till we find them new homes, Im looking really really hard for homes for them, honest I am:aureola:


Awww great names!! i am hoping Bloom will "blossom" in your care  ...sorry you asked for that one!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Awww great names!! i am hoping Bloom will "blossom" in your care  ...sorry you asked for that one!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo , we were looking for flower names and I loved Flower and Petal but now I want to call her Blossom because its prettier, is it too late to call her Blossom do you think?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo , we were looking for flower names and I loved Flower and Petal but now I want to call her Blossom because its prettier, is it too late to call her Blossom do you think?


I don't think so...especially if she has begun to "blossom" for now it is appropriate


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Are u going to keep the girls until valentine has left for the bridge? Sorry to ask such a morbid question Gill.
Is poison girl having them?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Are u going to keep the girls until valentine has left for the bridge? Sorry to ask such a morbid question Gill.
> Is poison girl having them?


The idea is they are staying put, certainly at the moment they are still nippy (another reason why I think they are babies) so I spoke to Poison Girl and she was fine about them staying here. I cant see them going anywhere once Ive had them for a while, can you? . Im hoping Valentine will have a few months left yet but you can see the lump in the pictures, its not a small one and the vet wont remove it . I really hated the idea of not having girls, I love my girl rats as much as I love the boys :biggrin:.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww they are gorgeous, glad they are staying oops i mean found a good foster home


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> aww they are gorgeous, glad they are staying oops i mean found a good foster home


Thankies hun, I have a lot of long term fosters


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> aww they are gorgeous, glad they are staying oops i mean found a good foster home


Well its official, I got really upset over loosing Hickory mouse and he did something lovely, then said the girls could stay too, so thats the silver lining to losing Hickory , not that I was ever going to let the girls go anywhere


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well its official, I got really upset over loosing Hickory mouse and he did something lovely, then said the girls could stay too, so thats the silver lining to losing Hickory , not that I was ever going to let the girls go anywhere


That's sad news about Hickory, but great that the girls are staying.....not like they were going anywhere


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are so sweet now, they are coming round slowly but they generally come out to see me, only Blossom is brave enough to climb on my hand but they are all ok once Ive caught them, and only Flower is still nipping and that is more of a test to see if Im food. I just hope nobody is pregnant as Blossom has a pretty big tummy and Flower has really obvious nipples, fingers crossed though, for them and me


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Post some tummy pics up again Gill so we can compare from last times pic.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Post some tummy pics up again Gill so we can compare from last times pic.


I will do my best, shes a wriggly girlie though


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad they are Offical now


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well Im not as worried as I was this morning, she seems to have had a bit of a growth spurt, shes visibly bigger all over and her belly seems far more in proportion, anyway see if you agree.


















And a little spot the ratty picture too, (ignore the dragged through a hedge backwards look, Ive had a very long day )


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She looks fine to me Gill.

It's not suprising u feel rotten you have had a bad day yesterday.
We all have dragged through the hedge bottom days. I will tomorrow when I get in from my nite shift, lol.

I spotted da rat in the neck hole.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> She looks fine to me Gill.
> 
> It's not suprising u feel rotten you have had a bad day yesterday.
> We all have dragged through the hedge bottom days. I will tomorrow when I get in from my nite shift, lol.
> ...


Thanks hun, she looks even less pregnant today so fingers (and everything else) crossed that shes safe . Thankies for not pointing out the puffy 'crying all day' eyes too


----------

